# X-Man Tornado v3



## qwr (Sep 17, 2022)

Usually I'd put updates in the Upcoming Puzzles thread, but one thread per release is better for organization and staying on-topic (the GAN 13 thread is doing well)

QiYi made a fancy robotic factory arm release video





I expect the price to be about $22 in US based on Chinese pricing. $26 at The Cubicle for standard


----------



## gsingh (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm definitely getting this over the Gan 13. Probably will still get the Gan 13 later, but this cubes just seems soooo good, especially for the price.

Lol
same guy from last vid


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 17, 2022)

I know you mentioned it is just for standard, but stating the price is $26 still feels a bit misleading. 

$26 standard 
$33 mag core
$40 magcore + maglev 

I pre ordered the premium version, but I suspect the $33 middle version will be the sweet spot for most people, considering we have yet (in my opinion) to really be given a true reason why maglev is better than standard spring.


----------



## qwr (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm not sure how much the magnetic core helps. waiting for other reviews


----------



## the_chad (Sep 17, 2022)

don't get fooled by the first ad. those cubes are assembled by low payed labour, not robots.


----------



## LBr (Sep 17, 2022)

the_chad said:


> don't get fooled by the first ad. those cubes are assembled by low payed labour, not robots.


But if they were made by robots they would be cheaper so it would be cool to think it as true


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 17, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> I know you mentioned it is just for standard, but stating the price is $26 still feels a bit misleading.
> 
> $26 standard
> $33 mag core
> ...


yeah, I'm gonna get the $33 one and maybe change my main for the first time in almost 2 years. I'm not adding 8 grams to my cube just for maglev


----------



## LBr (Sep 17, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 8 grams


7 dollars


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 17, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah, I'm gonna get the $33 one and maybe change my main for the first time in almost 2 years. I'm not adding 8 grams to my cube just for maglev


I still don't understand the trend towards lighter cubes. Do people really care that much about such small weight?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 18, 2022)

LBr said:


> 7 dollars


yes, that too lol. Luckily I never used the cubicle loyalty thing so I also have a $10 gift card


Eli Apperson said:


> I still don't understand the trend towards lighter cubes. Do people really care that much about such small weight?



I currently main a core modded rs3m 2020 and when I use my secondary, a guhong v4, I like its lighter weight. It's just more satisfying I guess. Plus, I don't really notice a difference between rs3m 2020 and 2021


----------



## qwr (Sep 18, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I still don't understand the trend towards lighter cubes. Do people really care that much about such small weight?


after a certain point it starts feeling cheap
I tried a friend's gan 12 and it almost felt cheap because of how ridiculously light it is. also why the rs3m 2020 doesn't feel as cheap as a meilong or little magic.


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Sep 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'm definitely getting this over the Gan 13


I'll probably do the same tbh the gan is too expensive


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 18, 2022)

I have just ordered the flagship ($33)! Hopefully it will be my main!

actually it prob will be my main cuz I already tried it lol


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2022)

qwr said:


> Usually I'd put updates in the Upcoming Puzzles thread, but one thread per release is better for organization and staying on-topic (the GAN 13 thread is doing well)
> 
> QiYi made a fancy robotic factory arm release video
> 
> ...


This cube design is just beautiful,

Good job from the X-Man designer in China. I forgot his name, he is super experienced cube designer.


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Sep 18, 2022)

people who have tried the v3, is it better than the gan 11 m pro/ is it worth getting?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 18, 2022)

Looks great. I pre-ordered the Maglev+Magcore version and can't wait to try it out.

I guess Maglev+Magcore is the new 'thing'

Tornado v3, RS3M, Meilong WRM, Gan... 12 and 13 it's spreading.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 18, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> This cube design is just beautiful,
> 
> Good job from the X-Man designer in China. I forgot his name, he is super experienced cube designer.


Jim Zhang.


Kaiju_cube said:


> Meilong WRM


*Weilong WRM 2021


----------



## qwr (Sep 18, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Jim Zhang


that's the American name lol. I'd feel more accurate calling him Zhang Xiaojing (张小静). although I thought 小静 is a girl's name so I'm confused. @Imsoosm tell me if that's right









张小静 (@jimzhang.qiyi) • Instagram photos and videos


1,890 Followers, 292 Following, 144 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 张小静 (@jimzhang.qiyi)




www.instagram.com









Xiaojing Zhang (张小静) - 选手主页 - 粗饼·中国魔方赛事网


中国魔方竞速网站




cubing.com


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 19, 2022)

qwr said:


> that's the American name lol. I'd feel more accurate calling him Zhang Xiaojing (张小静). although I thought 小静 is a girl's name so I'm confused. @Imsoosm tell me if that's right


Lol, if it's used in full names it rarely matters. If you use 小静 as a nickname it would probably be for a girl, but if you use it in full name it can be girl or boy


----------



## LBr (Sep 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I have just ordered the flagship ($33)! Hopefully it will be my main!
> 
> actually it prob will be my main cuz I already tried it lol


Updates?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 19, 2022)

doesn't come out until the end of the month


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 19, 2022)

Is this cube better than a WRM 2021 Maglev ?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 22, 2022)

LBr said:


> Updates?


Hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Just ordered the Flagship Tornado V3. I wanted to get the Maglev one, because I enjoy the faster feel, but I am not adding 8 grams for it. I like lighter cubes.


Update, the cube has shipped. It will probably arrive by the end of the week. I'll make a written review when it does.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 27, 2022)

My flagship tornado v3 just shipped which means it will probably come in 3-4 days.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 28, 2022)

nice. I pre-ordered from SpeedCubeShop, hope it ships soon.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm hoping to order mine by mid October


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 28, 2022)

Mine shipped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Mine shipped!!!!!!!!!


From what store?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 29, 2022)

I got a shipping notice from SCS today. So I guess it'll be here by the weekend.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 29, 2022)

TC


Eli Apperson said:


> From what store?


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm a little worried about this cube now because I saw jperm unbox it and he said it was good but the corner cutting was a bit lacking


----------



## Garf (Sep 29, 2022)

RichCuberBoy389 said:


> I'm a little worried about this cube now because I saw jperm unbox it and he said it was good but the corner cutting was a bit lacking


Lol you see Jperm give his thoughts on the cube then you hear about how the pros are using this cube and are getting world records.


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Sep 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> Lol you see Jperm give his thoughts on the cube then you hear about how the pros are using this cube and are getting world records.


Tbh when I posted this I forgot abt the times pros are setting lol

Edit 2: l wasn't worried abt the performance as a whole tho, just the corner cutting


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 29, 2022)

Yours shipped already??? On TC and SCS it still says preorder and expected to ship september 30th. Ahhh i knew i should‘ve ordered from there and not from some swedish shop. Even with the 5 days shipping (i live in europe) I‘m probably gonna get it later than if i ordered fron TC. The swedish shop keeps pushing the date back. First it was 26. September then 28. then 30. and now 3. october. So annoying man


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 29, 2022)

mine says it's in route already. Predicted delivery is Monday but I can't imagine it taking 5 days to get here, so probably sometime this weekend.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 29, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> mine says it's in route already. Predicted delivery is Monday but I can't imagine it taking 5 days to get here, so probably sometime this weekend.


What where do you live that mail gets delivered on the weekend???


----------



## Garf (Sep 29, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> What where do you live that mail gets delivered on the weekend???


Well, by weekend, I am guessing Saturday. Not Sunday, since mail isn't delivered on Sunday.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> Well, by weekend, I am guessing Saturday. Not Sunday, since mail isn't delivered on Sunday.


Oh nice  where i live it‘s only delivered Mo - Fr


----------



## Garf (Sep 29, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Oh nice  where i live it‘s only delivered Mo - Fr


Ah. What postal service delivers your mail?


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> Ah. What postal service delivers your mail?


yeah i think so. Like normal delivery drivers from the austrian postal service or DHL, UPS, DPD. It‘s a different company most of the time. I think it‘s a law here that they can‘t work on weekends. Truck drivers are also not allowed to drive on weekends and also not at night


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 29, 2022)

*Yes.* *The Postal Service currently delivers Priority Mail Express and certain Amazon packages on Sundays*. Due to increased package volume, we are expanding the types of packages that will be delivered on Sundays.

FAQ — Sunday Holiday Package Delivery - About USPS home​


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 29, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> *Yes.* *The Postal Service currently delivers Priority Mail Express and certain Amazon packages on Sundays*. Due to increased package volume, we are expanding the types of packages that will be delivered on Sundays.
> FAQ — Sunday Holiday Package Delivery - About USPS home​


Some things are amazing in the US haha


----------



## gsingh (Sep 29, 2022)

Yea, mine is also expected by Monday. I don't think it will arrive before then, maybe Sunday if what @Kaiju_cube said about USPS delivering on weekends is true.


----------



## qwr (Sep 29, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Some things are amazing in the US haha


Yes, the US postal service is notable for delivering on Saturdays. However, the pandemic has messed up entire global supply chains and the USPS is also a very weird quasi-public company that is constantly losing money https://www.gao.gov/products/gao-21-479sp


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 1, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Yours shipped already??? On TC and SCS it still says preorder and expected to ship september 30th. Ahhh i knew i should‘ve ordered from there and not from some swedish shop. Even with the 5 days shipping (i live in europe) I‘m probably gonna get it later than if i ordered fron TC. The swedish shop keeps pushing the date back. First it was 26. September then 28. then 30. and now 3. october. So annoying man


mine has not even shipped out yet from tc. TC also said first 26th and then 30th and still has not shipped for me


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 1, 2022)

SCS always seems to get stuff in quite a bit faster than TC. I assume shipments from China hit the West Coast of the US first and it takes a while for them to make the way over to the East Coast for TC to get them. 

So by the time TC has received stock, SCS has already processed and shipped new puzzles. 

I've seen it happen that way a bunch of times.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 1, 2022)

Lesgo!

arriving soon!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Lesgo!
> 
> View attachment 20848arriving soon!


Mine comes today as well. Poggers


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 1, 2022)

Mine came yesterday. It is unlike anything I have ever felt before. New main, over the Angstrom Gan 11 M Pro.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

> baseballjello67 said:
> 
> 
> > New main, over the Angstrom Gan 11 M Pro


Whoa.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 3, 2022)

out for delivery


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 3, 2022)

it's here. Really nice, has a real nice feel to it.

Check your corner magnets, mine were all over the place. Some were in the middle, some were to the left, some were to the right. Felt funny at first but I dialed them all to the strong setting and it feels pretty good now. I might back it down a click or two.


Edit: After about 50-60 solves with it I have to say more than anything it reminds me of a YJ Little Magic, but with stronger megnets and slightly better corner cutting. The feel of the plastic and the turns, the soft-clack of it, it doesn't feel at all to me like a Tornado V2, it feels like a Yuxin Little Magic, but better. 

Very nice cube. (I got the Pioneer version)


----------



## gsingh (Oct 4, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> it's here. Really nice, has a real nice feel to it.
> 
> Check your corner magnets, mine were all over the place. Some were in the middle, some were to the left, some were to the right. Felt funny at first but I dialed them all to the strong setting and it feels pretty good now. I might back it down a click or two.
> 
> ...


I actually prefer the YLM and RS3M 2021.


Spoiler: LOOK



Check out the edits I made in that post.



EDIT: Nvm I did some stuff with the settings and I like it now.


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Oct 4, 2022)

How much of a difference does the maglev make compared to the normal flagship version?

Edit: Also how much do the core magnets help?


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 4, 2022)

RichCuberBoy389 said:


> How much of a difference does the maglev make compared to the normal flagship version?
> 
> Edit: Also how much do the core magnets help?


Some people say that the maglev is not necessary to get, but the core magnets are much more important. It just matters what you prefer.
if you want a faster less controllable cube, then maglev is a good choice, but if you want more control, then you can get the core magnets.


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 4, 2022)

RichCuberBoy389 said:


> How much of a difference does the maglev make compared to the normal flagship version?
> 
> Edit: Also how much do the core magnets help?


the core magnets make the cube more stable. the maglev isn't really needed and it makes the cube uncontrollable for some people. imo, just get the pioneer, it's the safest option.(i haven't tried the tornado v3, i've tried ch rs3ms and rs3m 2021 maglevs, i liked the ch rs3ms.)


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Oct 4, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Some people say that the maglev is not necessary to get, but the core magnets are much more important. It just matters what you prefer.
> if you want a faster less controllable cube, then maglev is a good choice, but if you want more control, then you can get the core magnets.


Thanks, I might get the flagship then because I like a mix of fast and controllable


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 4, 2022)

RichCuberBoy389 said:


> Thanks, I might get the flagship then because I like a mix of fast and controllable


That seems like the best pick for most people, have fun with it, if you decide to get it.


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Oct 4, 2022)

does anyone know why the flagship and pioneer are still on preorder at tc?


----------



## qwr (Oct 4, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Edit: After about 50-60 solves with it I have to say more than anything it reminds me of a YJ Little Magic, but with stronger megnets and slightly better corner cutting. The feel of the plastic and the turns, the soft-clack of it, it doesn't feel at all to me like a Tornado V2, it feels like a Yuxin Little Magic, but better.


The YLM feels very cheap (at least the original) so that's probably not a favorable comparison.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 5, 2022)

Sorry that's what it feels like to me. I like the YJ Little Magic and used it a lot. It feels very similar to me. The soft-clack of the plastic feels extremely similar to the Little Magic.

I never thought the YJ LM felt cheap but I guess others have a differing opinion.

Honestly I still haven't found a cube that I think is a better deal than the Gan 356 Lite magnetic. It's like $23. and is fantastic right out of the box. I've probably bought like 8 of them and given away 6.

The WRM 2021 Maglev is probably another one I think is a fantastic cube for the price.

I really don't like going over $30. for a cube. I've done it plenty of times but that's the dividing line for me. I think most people can get a fantastic cube for $30 or less. No need to spend $70-$80 on a cube unless you really want to and are comfortable spending that on a cube. 

I don't remember paying $40. for the Tornado v3 Maglev (but I guess I did?)... but I don't feel it's a $40. cube. Not when you can get the Gan 356 Lite or WRM maglev for under $30.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 5, 2022)

RichCuberBoy389 said:


> View attachment 20869
> View attachment 20870View attachment 20871does anyone know why the flagship and pioneer are still on preorder at tc?


Well I contacted tc and they said that they are waiting for more shipments from qiyi to arrive so they can fulfill the current preorders for those two. They also said they are expecting the shipment mid October so it seems like I will be waiting another 10-15 days before it ships


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Oct 5, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Well I contacted tc and they said that they are waiting for more shipments from qiyi to arrive so they can fulfill the current preorders for those two. They also said they are expecting the shipment mid October so it seems like I will be waiting another 10-15 days before it ships


Ok thanks


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 6, 2022)

I am curious if the Tornado v3 is slow as qiyi cubes tend to be slow at least ootb.


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 6, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am curious if the Tornado v3 is slow as qiyi cubes tend to be slow at least ootb.


it's pretty fast from what i've heard


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 6, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am curious if the Tornado v3 is slow as qiyi cubes tend to be slow at least ootb.


It's quite a bit faster than the VE and Valk, a similar speed to the MS, maybe a bit faster


----------



## RichCuberBoy389 (Oct 7, 2022)

How strong are the core magnets? Are they like the gan 11, 12, or in between?

Edit: Also how is the corner cutting?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 7, 2022)

RichCuberBoy389 said:


> Edit: Also how is the corner cutting?


I have heard that the corner cutting has been improved from the tornado v2, especially the reverse.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Oct 7, 2022)

It has just arrived, the Flagship version that I ordered. I have mixed feeling about this new model so far, after 30 minutes of play.



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the corner cutting has been improved from the tornado v2, especially the reverse.


Yes, it has improved, and IMO, only the reverse corner cutting of the V2 was a concern.

Here are what I have found so far about the Flagship. I have set the magnet strength to 4, and left the spring settings unchanged at 3. It is louder, sounds sharper (higher pitch), feels less smooth and not as nice as the V2. It feel "airy" and is not as solid as the V2 when turning. I don't like this airy feel. I suppose this is similar to the latest lightweight Gan cubes. I only have the Mini M Pro. The Flagship however weighs the same as the V2, even with the additional core magnets. In short, the V2 feels noticeably nicer to turn and also sounds better. Quality is good and edges are smooth though on the V3.

The spring adjustment dials of this V3 cube are also a disappointment for me. The use of transparent plastic makes it harder to see those little numbers and colours representing strengths of the settings. The old opaque white dials are much clearer. Photos later. The "dish" underneath this centre piece is now larger and have holes. (See third photo). There are apparently weight saving changes, besides the shape changes (that helps corner cutting). Here's an example of a change in shape. If you look closely at the edge pieces, you should be able to see a subtle change. The curved edge that faces the centre piece is more curved now than in V2. See the last photo. The cube on the left is the V3, and the one on the right is the V2 (with primary colour). Compare the shape of the white pieces, and also the size of the hole in between the pieces. I believe those changes, among other things, are helping the corner cutting.

I have three V2s (one is the primary colour version). So I am very familiar with it. This new V3 Flagship is faster, more snappy, corner cuts better, and should be clearly better in terms of performance. Many reviewers mentioned it is similar to the V2, but I think it is more similar to the Moyu WRM 2021 in terms of the sound, the feel and performance. I however missed the quiet, muffled sound of the V2 and its fluid turning. I can see speedcubers really loving it, since speed is all that matters to them.

*UPDATE* after another day. This cube benefits a lot from breaking in. It is now smoother and a little bit quieter, though clearly less smooth and less quiet than V2. It is again very similar to the WRM 2021 when solving, but lighter. The cube that I found to be similar to the V2 and also quite smooth is the WRM Maglev, which is however clearly heavier. It's a good thing if these two makers are learning from each other.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 7, 2022)

Dan the Beginner said:


> The spring adjustment dials of this V3 cube are also a disappointment for me. The use of transparent plastic makes it harder to see those little numbers and colours representing strengths of the settings. The old opaque white dials are much clearer. Photos later. The "dish" underneath this centre piece is now larger and have holes. (See third photo). There are apparently weight saving changes, besides the shape changes (that helps corner cutting). Here's an example of a change in shape. If you look closely at the edge pieces, you should be able to see a subtle change. The curved edge that faces the centre piece is more curved now than in V2. See the last photo. The cube on the left is the V3, and the one on the right is the V2 (with primary colour). Compare the shape of the white pieces, and also the size of the hole in between the pieces. I believe those changes, among other things, are helping the corner cutting.


I have heard that the dials of the flagship version are transparent but the dial of the pioneer version are in primary color.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 7, 2022)

Pioneer V3 Tornado


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Oct 7, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the dials of the flagship version are transparent but the dial of the pioneer version are in primary color.


What were they thinking? It makes no sense. I still think the white dials of the V2 is better than the primary colour dials of the Pioneer and of course the transparent dials of the Flagship.


----------



## Vardox12 (Oct 9, 2022)

Do you think the Tornado v3 or the WRM 2021 is a better option? I want to get a better 3x3 and I can't decide between the two. The WRM is cheaper and has been on the market for a longer time, so it probably has less issues. But I've had many people recommend me the v3 and I don't know. Maglev or not?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 9, 2022)

I surprisingly got mine yesterday. Ootb it was blocky and could hardly cut 45 degrees. After messing around, I found the best setting for me was tension on 2 and axis distance on one. Magnets are currently on 4 but I'm still messing around with them to find my optimal setup. It was pretty nice and fast out of the box, but I still lubed it with weight 4 and 4 drops of dnm. 

With this configuration it does rarely have weird twisty lockups but it's still really good. I like it a bit over the rs3m which I have mained for almost 2 years because it is lighter, bigger and quieter, but I don't think like it as much compared to my friend's wrm2021(iirc), so I might still pick one up in the future. 

Now there were a few quality control things when I got it. For example, one of my magnets are not glued in the capsule, so whenever I turn that later I hear a click noise ( like older skewbs make but less loud). Additionally, one of my handles for adjusting stuff in the center is not attached from one side, and it is only a matter of time before it completely breaks off. At least it is something you mess with at first and not touch again.

Honestly it's a really good cube worth the 35$ but I think it was a bit over hyped with that 5 month buildup


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 10, 2022)

Vardox12 said:


> Do you think the Tornado v3 or the WRM 2021 is a better option? I want to get a better 3x3 and I can't decide between the two. The WRM is cheaper and has been on the market for a longer time, so it probably has less issues. But I've had many people recommend me the v3 and I don't know. Maglev or not?



between the two I'd get the WRM 2021 maglev. I've bought a couple of them.

I bought one Tornado V3 and wont be getting another one. It's not a bad cube, but there's better out there. 

Also, seriously consider the Gan 356 M Lite. It's like $24. and is a fantastic cube.

Amazon.com: GAN 356 M, 3x3 Magnetic Speed Cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 10, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> between the two I'd get the WRM 2021 maglev. I've bought a couple of them.
> 
> I bought one Tornado V3 and wont be getting another one. It's not a bad cube, but there's better out there.
> 
> ...


I have the wr maglev, but I 'm getting the Tornado v3 Pioneer as ppl said that it is better. Is it?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 10, 2022)

not in my opinion but opinions vary. I think it catches and locks up more than the WRM 2021 Maglev,.. or the Gan 356 M Lite,... both of which cost less. 

Like I mentioned earlier the V3 Tornado reminds me very much of the Yuxin Little Magic.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 10, 2022)

Is there a huge difference between the standard, pioneer, and flagship? I get they have more features (maglev and magnetic core), but how much of an impact do those features actually make?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 10, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Is there a huge difference between the standard, pioneer, and flagship? I get they have more features (maglev and magnetic core), but how much of an impact do those features actually make?


The flagship is more stable than the standard, and the pioneer is slightly faster than the flagship. Personally I find the flagship too fast, so the pioneer version doesn't make any sense to me, but each to their own. 


Just a note, this cube eats up lube just like the v2.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Oct 11, 2022)

To me the WRM 2021 and Tornado V3 Flagship are very similar in feel and performance. The Tornado has core magnets but it is still lighter (72g vs 78g). It feels, sounds and performs about the same. There is no issue with quality on my Flagship. So, the choice here depends on whether you care about the difference in weight. The WRM 2021 is better value, if not. I cannot honestly feel an improvement from the use of core magnets in this Flagship, (nor in a WRM 2021 with CH core magnets added). 

As for Maglev versions of these two cubes, I suggest you also consider the actual benefit from the use of Maglev in cubes. I only have the Maglev WRM, but it seems again that any real world performance benefit in speed solving is arguable, based on several reviews I read. Maglev makes the cubes heavier (by another 6g), more expensive, different in feel and in sound, and also needs adjustment in finger skills, but not necessarily better in performance. It seems to be the novelty and in the case of the Maglev WRM, also the purple internals, that you are paying for. I'm also wondering about the real benefit of Maglev. I suspect it will be further developed and improved in future models, but at this time, I am not convinced.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 11, 2022)

lets not underestimate how cool the purple internals are, hahaha


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 11, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> The flagship is more stable than the standard, and the pioneer is slightly faster than the flagship. Personally I find the flagship too fast, so the pioneer version doesn't make any sense to me, but each to their own.


Ah okay makes sense


Eli Apperson said:


> Just a note, this cube eats up lube just like the v2.


oh good to know. I have yet to lube it because I'm still trying to find exactly how I want the settings and break it in a little more, then I'll lube it based on that.


Dan the Beginner said:


> To me the WRM 2021 and Tornado V3 Flagship are very similar in feel and performance. The Tornado has core magnets but it is still lighter (72g vs 78g). It feels, sounds and performs about the same. There is no issue with quality on my Flagship. So, the choice here depends on whether you care about the difference in weight. The WRM 2021 is better value, if not. I cannot honestly feel an improvement from the use of core magnets in this Flagship, (nor in a WRM 2021 with CH core magnets added).
> 
> As for Maglev versions of these two cubes, I suggest you also consider the actual benefit from the use of Maglev in cubes. I only have the Maglev WRM, but it seems again that any real world performance benefit in speed solving is arguable, based on several reviews I read. Maglev makes the cubes heavier (by another 6g), more expensive, different in feel and in sound, and also needs adjustment in finger skills, but not necessarily better in performance. It seems to be the novelty and in the case of the Maglev WRM, also the purple internals, that you are paying for. I'm also wondering about the real benefit of Maglev. I suspect it will be further developed and improved in future models, but at this time, I am not convinced.


Doesn't maglev make cubes quieter? Obviously it eliminates springs noise and makes cubes have less friction. Wouldn't be surprised if it turns into just a different feel that some people like and some don't


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 11, 2022)

idk if it makes them quieter. My Gan 12 sounds like it's full of ball bearings or something. I wouldn't say it's quiet at all. 

Smooth and nice? Yeah. Quiet? No not really.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Oct 12, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> idk if it makes them quieter. My Gan 12 sounds like it's full of ball bearings or something. I wouldn't say it's quiet at all.
> 
> Smooth and nice? Yeah. Quiet? No not really.


I agree. The elimination of spring noise in a cube doesn't do much, as the noise is mainly from the cube pieces scratching or scraping each other.


----------



## LBr (Oct 17, 2022)

Bump because these prices are ridiculous. Maglev is 18.30, which with todays screwed up pound will I think make it around $20


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 17, 2022)

LBr said:


> View attachment 20950View attachment 20949View attachment 20951Bump because these prices are ridiculous. Maglev is 18.30, which with todays screwed up pound will I think make it around $20


It's the same price as here in Hong Kong.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 18, 2022)

LBr said:


> View attachment 20950View attachment 20949View attachment 20951Bump because these prices are ridiculous. Maglev is 18.30, which with todays screwed up pound will I think make it around $20


What where are you shopping???


----------



## LBr (Oct 18, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> What where are you shopping???


It’s on a Chinese website called ziicube, a famously cheap store. I don’t really buy from there much as it takes like 2 weeks to ship and I’m impatient lol. Shop there if you’re tight on cash. An rs3 2020 is less than $3 which is unreal


----------



## qwr (Oct 18, 2022)

LBr said:


> It’s on a Chinese website called ziicube, a famously cheap store. I don’t really buy from there much as it takes like 2 weeks to ship and I’m impatient lol. Shop there if you’re tight on cash. An rs3 2020 is less than $3 which is unreal


it takes like a full month or two for shipping depending on where you live and how lucky you are with customs delays. I have a thread on it btw


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 18, 2022)

LBr said:


> It’s on a Chinese website called ziicube, a famously cheap store. I don’t really buy from there much as it takes like 2 weeks to ship and I’m impatient lol. Shop there if you’re tight on cash. An rs3 2020 is less than $3 which is unreal


That is really cheap, I might start shopping there sometimes.


----------



## Ander (Oct 18, 2022)

qwr said:


> it takes like a full month or two for shipping depending on where you live and how lucky you are with customs delays. I have a thread on it btw


Takes two weeks to Europe with the cheapest shipping. Also, customs are taken care of by them. Very good experience so far as far as I am concerned. Won't get the V3 though.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 19, 2022)

LBr said:


> It’s on a Chinese website called ziicube, a famously cheap store. I don’t really buy from there much as it takes like 2 weeks to ship and I’m impatient lol. Shop there if you’re tight on cash. An rs3 2020 is less than $3 which is unreal


oh wow that's insane
is shipping a lot of money to the USA?


----------



## LBr (Oct 19, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> oh wow that's insane
> is shipping a lot of money to the USA?


Idk because I’m from the uk but I don’t remember it being much. If you want to find out just go to checkout without actually paying and you’ll get a total


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 19, 2022)

my tornado v3 review
the tornado v3 to me is the best cube on the market right now
it is stable with good cornercutting. the magnets are very nice and fit me very well. it is quiet and feels very nice. the cube requires a little breaking in but once it is broken in, it will be very good. the new hand adjustable system is very convenient. i use the flagship right now as it is actually quite fast out of the box already. when i tried the pioneer at a stall, i overshooted sometimes so i bought the flagship instead. it has the same cornercutting range as the valk elite thhe main difference is the valk elite has more effortless cornercutting while the tornado v3 is more stable. the tornado v3 is my new main.
my settings

tensions 2
springs 1
magnets 4
*subject to change


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 19, 2022)

Did anyone else find the center caps extremely hard to get off? One night after a lot of messing with different settings and repeatedly taking off the caps my thumb was bleeding from it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 19, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Did anyone else find the center caps extremely hard to get off? One night after a lot of messing with different settings and repeatedly taking off the caps my thumb was bleeding from it


yeah, it's really annoying. 10x worse than the gan x I have which is already really annoying to remove

Apparently, the magnet clicking issue I have is common and according to the cubicle, all you have to do to fix it is put a heavier lube in the magnet adjustment area.


----------



## LBr (Oct 19, 2022)

I heard the tornado v2 had a very odd thing where you had to put the centre cap in a specific orientation or it didn’t work. I guess qiyi need to work on the centre caps…


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Did anyone else find the center caps extremely hard to get off? One night after a lot of messing with different settings and repeatedly taking off the caps my thumb was bleeding from it


take it off from another side


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 4, 2022)

I have just got my Tornado v3 pioneer today. I found it much easier to set up than my previous main, the wr maglev with CH core magnets. Right ootb, it is very fast. After I have remove the factory lube, set it up and lube it, it has become much more stable and smooth. I really love the speed and the glossy plastic. It corner cut well as well, especially reverse. I feel that the core magnets really help with the stability a lot. The turning is very light. I would also like to mention that although the cube came with even tensions and elasticity, which are both in setting 3, but the magnet strengths are uneven. After setting it up well, it has become my new main instantly.

tensions 4
elasticity 3
magnets 2 (its on the weaker side as 3 is a bit too bumpy for me)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 24, 2022)

One thing interesting that triggers me is when you put it in the case, it's not centered. Its twisted a bit

nothing serious but it is funny. Is it just mine?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 24, 2022)

I just do my best to make it straight! Lol!!


----------

